

Disrupting the roaming mobile data market - tensafefrogs
http://blog.deconcept.com/2012/01/30/disrupting-the-roaming-mobile-data-market/

======
tensafefrogs
Dreamhost is having a "major network outage" right now. If you can't get to
it, try again later.

